# New server



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm running the forums on a new server today.  This new server is a Linux server.  It is very different from the old server and I expect that the transition is not going to be as smooth as we would like it to be!

So, _please _save any long posts before sending them just in case. (I use ctrl-A, ctrl-C to do it quickly.)

Hopefully this transition will all be worth it and this new server will be faster and more stable than the old one in the end.

Mike


----------



## danielfranco

Mr Mike,
I guess it's too early to tell if it's the new server and system, or if my computer once again is bogged down by spyware and cookies, but it took Firefox a good ten seconds to log me in, and there's a noticeable lag in loading pages. It might be my old computer's fault, but for sure it's not the connection: I'm plugged into a FIOS line.
Anyway, I'm gonna go and scrub my computer clean, and I'll report back later.
Probably much later.
D.


----------



## heidita

Very slow for me , too. and I don't have all this sophisticated stuff Danny has. 
Just tried to get "new posts", impossible.
I also tried to edit one of my posts, I gave up.


----------



## jester.

Strange. For me, it runs more smoothly than ever in the last few weeks. Great improvement! 

And I don't have problems to retrieve the new posts.


----------



## mkellogg

Well.  The new server was having problems so we have moved back to the old one for now.  It seems that I will be testing it for the next week or so, so I'll be switching you back and forth.    So if you find it unreasonably faster or unreasonably slower, you might be connected to the new server at the time.


----------



## Rayines

Yes, it was too slow for me, and besides, there appeared "publicity pages" that weren't there before, when I clicked on a WR page. I always think it's my own PC. (Now it seems to run faster).


----------



## geve

It's not working well for me.  Yesterday (some twenty hours ago) I was unable to log in: I entered my username and password, got the "thank you for logging in, geve" page, and then was redirected to the initial page with still the username and password to be filled. Today I could log in, but then couldn't do anything on the forums and eventually I just got a "page not found" at every forum page I tried to get to. I have unlogged and cleared my cache several times*, and now I am pushing my luck to send this post while I can!


* just had to do that again...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mike, 

I can't find a thread (from Charlie Parker) through the search feature whereas I'm sure it exists.
Moreover I never received a PM a friend just resend me.
That's all folk!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi Mike (and everybody ) 

Just a question : Is there a black hole within WR ?

I mean some threads seems to have disappeared. Today a forumuser told he couldn't find one of the threads he opened a few weeks ago. As I knew that thread and I think I posted an answer in it, I performed some searches with different kinds of keyword but in vain.

At least another person has tried without success (that person has just posted before I did). So far nothing new.

Could it be linked with the new server ? 

Punky Zoé  (but also )


----------



## Moogey

If I recall correctly, WR uses ASP, which Linux doesn't support. If that's the case, Linux probably couldn't be used for WR. (The forums, however, use PHP which is fine on Linux).

-M


----------



## mkellogg

Karine and Zoé,
Everything seems to be working fine, and there are no black holes that I know of!
Mike


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi Mike,

 I'm glad it seems working fine, but today I have some issues again...
My buddy list says no one is connected whereas at least two people are.
And some threads just discussed are not on the top of the forum they belong.
Also, the last poster of a thread is wrong (2 posts earlier).
Hope nothing bad occured on one of your servers. (*)

On the other hand, it seems to run rather fast just now! 

Cheers.

(*) all is OK right now!


----------



## zazap

There was also a while this morning when the homepage said "Currently active user:1 zazap."  That was pretty strange...


----------



## mkellogg

The new server has some really serious problems this morning   but it is all fixed now


----------



## TrentinaNE

Mike, I assume this report


> Most users ever online was 20,238, Today at 04:02 AM.


was collateral damage.  If that stat is indeed inaccurate, can you correct it on the main page?  

Elisabetta


----------



## TimLA

It is Saturday, June 23, 2007, between 7AM and 9AM PST.
Sometimes I note that it takes a bit longer to "hit" the server, 
especially on Wednesdays, but Saturday, at the time noted above, seems to be "relatively slow".
I've noted a few glitches, such as long periods to hit the DB, missing boxes indicating "subscribed",
and the "main page" of each forum not being updated as usual.
But I'm sure you know this.


----------



## Rayines

Sorry. Same problem again. Time stops for me at an hour in the Forums Index. Now, it has stopped at 18:55. I open the page, and the last messages I see are from that hour. My previous message was about the same thing, around three o'clock. Is it me? (Only if I open the thread, I can see the latest messages).


----------



## zazap

No, I think it's for everybody, same here (except here it stopped at 23:55)...Very annoying and a bit scary indeed...Trapped with entrapment as top thread.  Hello? Is anybody out there?


----------



## Rayines

Yes, zazap, I'm here , I can't quote your answer. Earlier I had the same problem and it was solved. (I entered here only clicking on the thread, to see if there was any answer). See you later .


----------



## zazap

Problem seems to be solved exactly an hour later...Was it just us though?


----------



## Rayines

zazap said:


> Problem seems to be solved exactly an hour later...Was it just us though?


I don't think so .


----------



## Punky Zoé

zazap said:


> Problem seems to be solved exactly an hour later...Was it just us though?


Same problem here at around midnight (local time)...


----------



## danielfranco

I don't know if it's the server or not, but today I logged in about an hour ago.
The index page was fine. 
My name was fine. 
Everything was fine. 
Then, when I clicked on "User Control Panel" I got to see I had many new replies to subscribed threads.
Whee.
I read one of many threads.
Went back to control panel and... 

Pow! Wowzers! Zowie! 

No new replies. No new threads. All forums appeared read. Nothing was new.

Anyway, no biggie for me. I just went through the list of my recent posts and followed up on the new replies, but I thought you ought to know that some shenanigans are taking place...
Bueno bye.


----------



## Etcetera

The same thing happened to me yesterday, Danielfranco - I opened my Control Panel, and while it was loading, I opened my blog in another tab and spent the next two or three minutes reading it. Then I came back to my CP, clicked on a thread, answered it and opened my CP again. And it was displaying only one new thread... 
I didn't pay it much attention, though - I decided that the time my CP displayed all those threads has simply expired, so the list had to be refreshed.


----------

